# Whats more activating? Effexor vs Prozac



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Currently trialing zoloft.

The first 3 days were amazing. I felt stimulated, motivated and generally very happy. Now into my second week im back to normal. I know its still early, but im curious to know whether my brain works better on activating meds.

So, between prozac and effexor, what was more activating for you? Dosages too pls.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Prozac according to this chart; http://www.cfids.org/archives/2001rr/2001-rr3-article01_link.asp

But it's probably subjective as with most things.


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

I bet prozac if it anything like cipralex.. Effexor halflife and releasing system ain't the most stable or consistent.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

jim_morrison said:


> Prozac according to this chart; http://www.cfids.org/archives/2001rr/2001-rr3-article01_link.asp
> 
> But it's probably subjective as with most things.


I see. Well today i invariably got reminded that i need to progress to the SNRI med class next if zoloft fails me.

This bothers me for a number of reasons, mainly from the side effect profile.

I have been watching a lot of Doctor of Mind MD videos and respect his point of view 



 .

In the above video he talks about how he prefers to alter the S and the N of the 'SNRI' by giving seperate meds, as opposed to giving a fixed dose SNRI. This is something i'd like to try...

What i would like to know is, because Bupropion is unavailable in Australia, what medication could i add to an ssri to make my own snri?
That way i could avoid the nasty short half life problems with effexor etc and be able to regulate the S and N components.

Is this possible?

Cheers


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> What i would like to know is, because Bupropion is unavailable in Australia, what medication could i add to an ssri to make my own snri?
> That way i could avoid the nasty short half life problems with effexor etc and be able to regulate the S and N components.
> 
> Is this possible?
> ...


Yeah, Reboxetine.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

Fantastic. Will chat to my doc about it


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

If it's for anxiety only, I wouldn't go for Reboxetine and opt for the Effexor.


----------



## robotaffliction (Jul 24, 2009)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> Currently trialing zoloft.
> 
> The first 3 days were amazing. I felt stimulated, motivated and generally very happy. Now into my second week im back to normal. I know its still early, but im curious to know whether my brain works better on activating meds.
> 
> So, between prozac and effexor, what was more activating for you? Dosages too pls.


Effexor is definitely more stimulating (took doses between 75-225mg) and would raise my blood pressure.. Prozac (20mg) is actually relaxing while it builds up in your system and then at about a month it became more activating.

I prefer both to zoloft and these are two of my favorite SSRI/SNRIs. less sexual disfunction (anorgasmia) on prozac vs. effexor, but prozac has a lot of drug-drug interactions because it strongly inhibits the CYP 2D6 enzyme and a little bit of the CYP 3A4 enzyme

btw doctor of mind is sometimes giving out wrong information (though I agree with the seperate SSRI and NRI, though Ken Gillman MD is a better source, http://www.psychotropical.com ) and he kinda looks like a pedo


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Strattera an NRI that one might be costly it still under patent but it primarily works on the prefrontal cortex but it has almost the same sex side effects as antidepressants which is a bummer.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

ritalin is a dnri, Definitely activating. Basically the same as strattera, Strattera is metabolized into ritalin in the body. Strattera was created as an alternative to ritalin with a more even effect so that it could not be abused. Ritalin is an old med, much cheaper.

I found effexor to be much more activating than any of the ssri's, prozac included. I was up to 225 mg of effexor. But even at the lower doses it made me much more active than the ssri's. But I totally hated effexor also, it sent me into a tailspin of mania and depression then it stopped working after about a year. Withdrawals when discontinuing it even after a slow taper are brutal. From my experience I can't recommend it.


----------



## Sumguy7 (May 15, 2012)

istayhome said:


> ritalin is a dnri, Definitely activating. Basically the same as strattera, Strattera is metabolized into ritalin in the body. Strattera was created as an alternative to ritalin with a more even effect so that it could not be abused. Ritalin is an old med, much cheaper.


That's not Strattera. Straterra doesn't turn into Ritalin, and it doesn't even work on the same neurotransmitter. It hits norepinephrine instead of dopamine. It's like a constant on-edge feeling; very hard to tolerate when combined with my anxiety.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Sumguy7 said:


> That's not Strattera. Straterra doesn't turn into Ritalin, and it doesn't even work on the same neurotransmitter. It hits norepinephrine instead of dopamine. It's like a constant on-edge feeling; very hard to tolerate when combined with my anxiety.


You're right, I was thinking of Vyvanse which is the pro-drug for dextroamphetamine not methylphenidate anyways. I was way off. Thanks for the correction.


----------

